# Can you be alerted when someone replies to your post?



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Mar 7, 2010)

Like, you know when people quote your post? Is there an easy way to check when this happens, instead of searching through the thread for it? There's another forum website I'm a member of where it alerts you on a box on the side that shows all the time, but this site doesn't have one (well, not one I can see at the moment) so I'm wondering how it works here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## trevprit (Mar 7, 2010)

I think this has been asked a lot, but it hasn't happened yet.  It's a good suggestion.  I usually look for where I'm thanked at, cause that helps narrow done where someone may have quoted you, but I found that wasn't helping me that much either.

I hope that we do get this feature.


----------



## Eritreladiee (Mar 7, 2010)

Go to search, type your screen name under "search forums," select "show posts," click GO and voila-- all reply posts will come up, as well as posts where someone else mentions your screen name

eta: you're not really "alerted," but it's something I'll check when I log in


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 8, 2010)

I just use subscribed threads and search back for my post as annoying as that is. For a while I didn't even know about subscribed threads


----------



## QueenNefi (Mar 8, 2010)

Is there a way to hide the LHCF banner? I am usually on at work and would like to hide my business.


----------



## Jazzmommy (Mar 8, 2010)

I hear ya.. 

But I understand it's for advertising and marketing reasons...




QueenNefi said:


> Is there a way to hide the LHCF banner? I am usually on at work and would like to hide my business.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Mar 8, 2010)

Eritreladiee said:


> Go to search, type your screen name under "search forums," select "show posts," click GO and voila-- all reply posts will come up, as well as posts where someone else mentions your screen name
> 
> eta: you're not really "alerted," but it's something I'll check when I log in



Thanks so much for this answer of yours, it's helped me A LOT! Thank you.


----------



## trevprit (Mar 8, 2010)

QueenNefi said:


> Is there a way to hide the LHCF banner? I am usually on at work and would like to hide my business.


 
Here are two short threads with ways to get around it:


1.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=367945&highlight=banner

2.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=326453&highlight=banner


----------



## flowinlocks (Mar 9, 2010)

I get alerted via email, it gives you the option when you go into your list of subscriptions.


----------

